# Goldfisch oder Koi?



## xela (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo , 
vieleicht kann mir jemand bei der Bestimmung eines Fisches helfen. Ich dachte bis heute, daß ich in meinem Teich nur Goldfische habe. Ein bunter Mix, von überall her geschenkt.  Vorhin geh ich füttern und sehe was komisches an einem der Fische  .... Barteln . Hab ich vorher nicht so wahrgenommen. Ich weiß, dass Goldies diese nicht haben. Nun bin ich unsicher und würde gern eure Meinung dazu lesen. Hoffe, man erkennt etwas auf den Fotos. 

Liebe Grüße Alex


----------



## koile (3. Mai 2015)

Na ja, da bist Du wohl auch Koi Besitzer.


----------



## Alfii147 (3. Mai 2015)

Koi


----------



## lotta (4. Mai 2015)

Glückwunsch zum "Blinden Passagier" Koi


----------



## xela (4. Mai 2015)

Danke für eure Hilfe .... jetzt schwanke ich zwischen abgeben oder behalten 

( Tendiere zu ..... behalten   )


----------



## Ansaj (4. Mai 2015)

Hi Alex,
auch wenn ich verstehen kann, dass du dich schwer trennen kannst, tust du dem Fisch einen größeren Gefallen, wenn du für ihn einen größeren Teich mit Koi-Gesellschaft suchst. 
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## xela (4. Mai 2015)

Ja Ansaj, das werde ich wohl tun müssen  Meine paar tsd. Liter sind nicht das optimale für einen Koi. Außerdem liegen mir meine Pflanzen sehr am Herzen. Ich weiß auch schon wo er unter kommen kann.


----------



## koifischfan (4. Mai 2015)

Koi/Karpfen sind an den Barteln und am unterständigen Maul zu erkennen.


----------



## Micha61 (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo Alex,



xela schrieb:


> Meine paar tsd. Liter sind nicht das optimale für einen Koi.


genau, eine sehr gute Entscheidung


LG Micha


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Mai 2015)

__ Goldschleie ?


----------



## Micha61 (6. Mai 2015)

Moin Totto,



Tottoabs schrieb:


> __ Goldschleie ?


vergleiche mal die Rückenflossen


----------



## koile (6. Mai 2015)

Und __ Schleie ( tinca tinca ) hat eine ander Körper Form.


----------



## xela (6. Mai 2015)

Hab gestern versucht, den kleinen Burschen raus zu fangen. Als ob er es wüsste  .... war nix zu machen. Ich versuche heute abend nochmal oder mache  ein besseres Foto. Ich finde es nur komisch, dass er mir letztes Jahr überhaupt nicht aufgefallen ist


----------



## Micha61 (7. Mai 2015)

Moin Alex,



xela schrieb:


> Als ob er es wüsste  .... war nix zu machen.


kenn ich.
Darum lege ich den Kescher, vorher ein paar Stunden in das Becken, sie gewöhnen sich etwas daran, dann klappt es.

LG Micha


----------

